# BRAT diet - Apples or Applesauce?



## VegasCinny (Jan 6, 2000)

Hi all,I have know of the BRAT diet for a long time. I know Bananas, Rice & Toast, but I thought (which I still think) the A is for Applesauce. But someone recently (who does not have IBS) said "No, A is for Apples". So which is it? At least I know from my personal experience that apples have messed me up, at times when I wasn't even having D.Thankx


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

Hi vegascinnyi work in a dr's office and the answer is applesauce. Apples can wreak havoc on your stomach.


----------



## VegasCinny (Jan 6, 2000)

Reege - Thank you! I knew that, I need to trust myself more, & not let other people make me feel crazy!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One more vote for applesauce!!


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

applesauce. fruits and veggies are kinder to the gut when cooked. Certain components are broken down when cooked and made more digestable. Watch out for sweetened applesauce if you're buying it instead of making it.... sugar can be bad for d in some people.


----------



## sheila-061968 (Feb 14, 2000)

Vegas Cinny







Applesauce.. Hey where have you been?? You have been missed.. I still want to thank you for showing me this site almost a year ago!! It has been a great help to me and Hubby Thanks Again Sheila


----------



## VegasCinny (Jan 6, 2000)

Hey sheila! You know, I had thought that was you quite a few months ago, by your name, but wasn't sure. I'm glad you've found it useful, it really is! I've actually been around, lurking once in a while. But I had been on the Great Lotronex until they pulled it off, & had been doing extremely well on it. So didn't really need to visit quite as much. Now, of course, I will be checking in more often!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2000)

applesauce


----------

